# linkage pictures or diagram B&S 18.5 hp



## papaglock (Jun 22, 2007)

I need a throttle linkage diagram for a B&S 18.5 engine on a Wards riding mower. Any ideas?

Thanks in advance.

papa


----------



## worein (Jul 29, 2007)

If you have the twin cylinder "I/C" gas engine model 42A707, I can draw you a sketch.


----------

